

Is particle physics the new rock n' roll? - timf
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/bigbang/physics_rocks.shtml

======
ErrantX
im surprised they didnt track down Brian May. He has a degree in the subject
:P (and a deep interest) and is a great talker/interviewee!

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Further down the article it says that they did, but he declined as it "isn't
his field".

The BBC has this thing about the "Rock'n'Roll" simile. Last November they ran
a similar item for math:

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/education/7729010.stm>

